# Boar tusk for working catahoula trophy



## Bkeepr (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi all,
Here is my latest scrimshaw for a working catahoula trial.  I am going to darken up the dog a bit and add a boar further up the tusk.  Then I will cap it with a piece of cherry wood and make it into a pendant.  

thanks for looking


----------



## injun joe (Apr 25, 2017)

Dang, that's gorgeous!


----------



## jbogg (Apr 25, 2017)

That's looking great!  Keep us posted with progress pics.


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Apr 25, 2017)

awsome


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 25, 2017)

Looking good


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 26, 2017)

Nice Kathy!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2017)

spot on!


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 26, 2017)

Your work continues to amaze me.  That is beautiful.


----------



## marknga (Apr 26, 2017)

Amazing.


----------



## Triple C (Apr 26, 2017)

Wow!!!  Off the charts.


----------



## Bkeepr (Apr 27, 2017)

thank you thank you thank you everyone!  If I can get caught up I will try to do some kind of giveaway to thank everyone for their kindness and advice over the years.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 27, 2017)

dang !!!! very nice girl ....


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 27, 2017)

Outstanding work Kathy!


----------



## nkbigdog (May 2, 2017)

Very Impressive!


----------



## elfiii (May 3, 2017)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 5, 2017)

Amazing craftmanship. Very impressive talent that you have.


----------

